# magazines on the F-HD



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I was wondering, do any of y'all do magazines on the 7" HD? How well does that work out? Is the form factor too small for reading a magazine? Do magazines format well to the 7" size?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I get TV Guide, which comes via a sort of app.  It works o.k., but is better on the larger Fire.  There is an article mode that makes it easier to read and adjust print size.  Overall, I guess it's satisfactory -- not more than a paper subscription and I don't have to do something with the old issues which, given it's TVGuide, I'd be getting rid of anyway. If it's a 'zine you'd be likely to save the issues for, you'd definitely win in terms of storage -- ALL back issues are now archived for you, even on subscriptions you've subsequently cancelled.  

Most magazines give you a trial period so try it out and see what you think.  You can easily cancel if you're not satisfied -- and you get to keep the issues you already got anyway.

There are also one or two that have free subscriptions to a 'sample' version of the magazine -- so you don't get each issue in full, but one or two articles/stories from it.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have several on my Fire HD 7" and love it. I prefer this option vs the actual paper issues because I'd always end up with a stack of magazines I hadn't read yet or needed to toss out. It's just more convenient and space saving for me. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Are the magazines reformatted or something to fit well on the 7" screen?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Are the magazines reformatted or something to fit well on the 7" screen?


I only have one -- TVGuide -- it's definitely better on the larger screen (I have both an HD8.9 and an HD7). There isn't any reformatting -- you basically get the same thing you'd see on a page if you bought a paper copy. But the kindle edition has a zoom feature so you can get to just the articles. So you flip through like a magazine, and if you see an article you want to read it, you can double tap it and then read it with font adjustments available and all. When you're done, there's an x icon to tap to go back to flipping through. You could, actually, read through the whole thing in 'reading mode', but then you completely lose the feel of the magazine. It's a decent compromise I think, especially with something like TVGuide where the article titles/headlines are, even on the HD7, large enough to see whether you want to expand to read 'em. You do also get the full program grids -- for both coasts, actually -- and the full page advertisements.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Also keep in mind that there are "Kindle versions" of magazines, like TV Guide (which I also get), and there are magazines that come as apps. Those are more interesting to me, because they have more features like videos imbedded in them, areas where you can tap and/or swipe to open different features, etc. There's a bit of a learning curve with the apps - they're rarely like just flipping through a paper copy. But they tend to be a bit better on the 7" screen than the regular Kindle editions, because they're designed specifically for tablets. 

I've collected a bunch of free issues of both types the past couple of years and as bevie125 said, as least they aren't piled up all over the house. It takes me a while to get to them. The inside of my tablets, 7" Fire HD, iPad and iPad Mini, all look like a very special episode of "Hoarders".


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

One of the reasons I bought a Fire HD 8.9 a few weeks ago was because my wife has a subscription to a weekly magazine that is supposed to arrive on Friday.  It rarely gets here on time and she gets annoyed not having it to read over the weekend.  I found out they have a Kindle app, and her print subscription qualifies her to download current issues when they are released on Friday.  I figured it was worth a shot to try it - ok, so I thought it was cool too - but she isn't a big fan of gadgets and I thought she might not actually use it.  

Much to my surprise she likes reading her magazine on the Fire HD better than the paper copy.  The magazine is printed on glossy paper, and she is always trying to minimize glare and reflections from the pages.  That isn't a problem with the Fire HD and she has been reading on it even after the paper magazine comes in the mail. 

Wally


----------

